
Why doesn’t Britain have a Huawei of its own? - inflatableDodo
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/may/08/britain-huawei-general-electric-company-thatcherism
======
zeristor
The article talks about GEC, although a more pertinent example might have been
Racal which spun off Vodafone, but in turn was bought by what became Thales.

